# Hellooooooooooooo =)

## Alexandra

I just wanted to say that I dated a guy from Finland not long ago and he turned out to be a complete heartbreaker..=(

I'm over him though. =)

The time I was with him I learned how to say I love you in Finnish. =)

I can't speak any more so I don't know what yous all are going to say. Hehe....

----------

